# WTP Avenue Cruiser 24?



## terrible (Jun 25, 2007)

Has anyone seen/riden a We The People Avenue cruiser 24? The local shop is going to carry them this year and I can get a really good deal on one. I tried a F-it cr24 last year and it was fun but let it go to fund other things. How do the two compare if you know them? Thanks!

http://wethepeople.de/V3/product/382


----------



## xDetroitMetalx (Mar 19, 2009)

I am so buying a WTP 20" next year.


----------



## cmc4130 (Jan 30, 2008)

These two bikes are very similar. I've ridden both and they both feel good.

The only thing where FIT messed up was the choice of gearing: 30-14 is too spinny. (Sticking with 30 in the front, they could have gone down to 13 or 12 in the back). 33-14 on the WTP is the better choice, off the shelf.

The bars on the WTP might have been slightly taller (and more comfortable for a taller rider)--but I can't find a spec on it.









*FIT CR 24*
Full crMo frame and fork
21.5 TT
15.25 cs
5.75" rise bars
head tube angle not listed.
GEARING 30 x 14









*We the People Avenue 24"*
FRAME Full 4130 CrMo, 21.5", TT, 15.25" CS, 74.5° HT 
FORK full crMo
Gearing 33 X 14


----------

